# DW yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

All-Carbon Fiber Shelby Mustang GT350R :thumb:


----------



## Dizzy007 (Jun 22, 2017)

:thumb:Yes


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Accident in my pants. Massive yes


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

What a beauty! 

YES :argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Massive yes , just wish they would take the GT350R to UK I might have had that on my shortlist when I changed my motor in Jan


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

That's amazing, a big yes from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

100% yes


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

That looks filthy.
Literally! :lol:


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Every day of the week.All eight ovum.

Brian.


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

I reckon! 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep! Yes, Oui, Si, absolutely my fine chap!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Not really a lover of most yank tanks, but that looks half decent :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm going against the grain here. I'd much prefer just normal paint. Too much carbon fibre looks silly on that car.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

No, not for me, but them I'm not a fan of brutish looking muscle cars.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

That just looks overstyled.

Mustang OK, I get it, but carbonfibre? Come on....


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeeeessss


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes :doublesho


----------



## 50201600 (May 22, 2017)

It's a no from me.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Halogen drl's?


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

It's a yes from me.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Yep :driver:


----------



## Manny4pacman (Jul 24, 2017)

If i can test drive it ...Then Yes


----------

